# Shrimp eyes Black vs blond



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

Well i have been told that there are some differences in some shrimp mainy the eyes of some. Here are some pics hopefully you guys can tell the difference. Any info you have let me know on this

Larger pics on this thread http://www.fish-forums.com/board/viewtopic.php?p=7850#7850









---










Thanks
Marcus
Http://www.antworkstoys.com


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Even with the larger pictures found on your forums its very hard to distinguish the true coloration due to orange saturation inherent in these images. You many want to adjust the white balance on your camera if you can and re-shoot these. I realize getting them both in the same shot at the same time is akin to preforming a triple Lindy but it's very hard to ascertain the other markings these shrimp display.


----------



## Robert (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi,
there is really a blond eyed color morph of the tiger shrimp. It looks like this:










It is a autosomal recessiv mutation. There are some other mutations too e.g. an almost completely black kind, a dark blue (related to the black), red stripes and I guess some more are possible. It should be just a matter of time until we will see a completely colorless mutation. This happened in a bee shrimp strain long i the 80ies and also in a strain of Neocaridina zhjingalensis a few years ago. So it should be possible for tiger shrimps, too.

regards

Robert


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> It should be just a matter of time until we will see a completely colorless mutation. This happened in a bee shrimp strain long i the 80ies and also in a strain of Neocaridina zhjingalensis a few years ago.


I've just received some recent pictures of the Neocaridina zhjingalensis that are all white and domestically being bred in the US.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

gnatster said:


> I've just received some recent pictures of the Neocaridina zhjingalensis that are all white and domestically being bred in the US.


I hope to obtain some this coming week.  The are selling as "white pearls."


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

White pearls with the little pincers? I had some with the red spotted and they did fine Pic below

I did a search by the name you posted but cannot find any info via google


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Here is a link to Neocaridna cf. zhangjiajiensis sp. "white pearl"


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

Oh yeah thats nice. Very interesting I have not seen them on any of my import lists. I love the whiteness of the eggs

Thanks


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> I have not seen them on any of my import lists


As I'm sure you know, this is more for others, many interesting species never make commercial import lists until demand increases. Many are traded amongst hobbyist breeders never seeing a storefront.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

Hey Nate that was just an FYI. I generally see about 8 types of peaceful one on the lists i get and 3-4 long arm types

Thanks
Marcus
http://www.home-waterfalls.com


----------

